
Judge Dismisses Shiva Ayyadurai’s Lawsuit Against Techdirt - mido22
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/judge-dismisses-libel-lawsuit-filed-by-self-proclaimed-e-mail-inventor/
======
dboreham
Thread on an article posted by the defendant :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190081)

------
0xcde4c3db
It would be funny if the authors of the email RFCs sued Ayyadurai for
defamation. Not likely to result in any useful outcome, but funny.

------
rhcom2
> "False speech is not protected by the Constitution, and TechDirt’s false and
> malicious speech about Dr. Ayyadurai should receive no legal protection"

The irony this is the same guy who spoke at the Boston Free Speech Rally.

------
Keyframe
What is this guy's claim? Email name? Since email as an exchange of messages
has been around since (before) he was born.

~~~
nate_meurer
Essentially, yes. Shiva Ayyadurai developed some little system that he called
"email", which had little resemblance to the email we now use, and then
recently claimed that he "invented email". And this in spite of the fact that
the real email was developed and thoroughly documented by other people well
before this guy's "invention".

